# On The Menu For Today



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

The undisputed "*KING*" of roasts (or any meat, for that matter), a prime Rib. This particular example is an 8 lb cut with a lovely cap so it self bastes.

When I cook a RIb, I make a crust of the following ground in a Mortar & Pestle:

Peppercorns - 2-3 Tbs
Coarse Salt - 1 Tbs
Chopped Garlic - 3-4 Tbs
Dried Rosemary - 1 Tsp
Dried Basil - 1 Tsp

Of course, this will be accompanied by roasted new red potatoes, steamed broccoli and Yorkshire Pudding.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, I wish I could eat at your house! Sounds good. Love prime rib.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's sounds so good:dribble:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

wow...sounds like a nice array of spices...


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

wow sounds like the right stuff


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

:dribble:


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds very good.....I may have to pull the prime rib out of my freezer today and give this a go.


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

sounds great


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------

